# little help with topwater fishing for specs



## lrry05 (Jun 11, 2011)

I just bought a kayak and took it out for the first time yesterday. Did not have much luck fishing (only caught on small spec on gulp). I have never fished top water for spec before. Just wondering what is good lure for topwater and if anybody knows where some good accessible grass beds are by a kayak that would also be appreciated.

thanks for any advice


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Always caught spec's and reds and everything else on a red/white storm chug bug... skiddish fish also like a zara spook.... but the conditions have to be good for it.... good luck...


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Top dog :notworthy:


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Find mullet schools at sunup
throw sliver and black Mirroloure She-Dog
Open cooler
Fill


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Get a topdog in the mullet pattern, I have had great results with this lure. Naval liveoaks is a great place to go, just paddle out to the grassy areas. Work it slow,fast, or medium, whatever the fish like.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I like a Yo Zuri crystal minnow 3.5 " for just about everything


----------



## CallMeEddie (Nov 25, 2010)

Redneckracoon said:


> Top dog :notworthy:


+1 :thumbsup:

Top dog in black/chartreuse. Walk the dog in a rhythmic zig zag pattern. If you can see them, throw a gold spoon. When you're sitting low in a kayak and can't see them, live or gulp/marshworks shrimp under a popping cork will make them come to you. If it's an overcast day, throw the BSOD and hang on!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

topwater action kinda slows by about 8 am, picks up again right before sunset...if its calm.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

For me, the place and conditions are more important than the luer. When conditions are right, I've caught them on just about every bass topwater you can think of except a buzz bait. I've used chug bug, top dog, pop r, zara spook, chugger spook, and flukes right on the surface with the same success. I think I prefer the pop r because it's not a heavy as the others so it is harder for them to thow.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I like the super spook jr. It is small enough so that redfish can easily inhale it and it will also catch some big specks. It also casts like a bullet. I think that it is very important to be able to make long casts when targeting reds in shallow water. I will throw topwater baits all day if it is overcast.


----------

